
MIT startup Eterni.me promises to let you to Skype with the dearly departed - creativityhurts
http://www.boston.com/business/innovation/blogs/inside-the-hive/2014/01/29/mit-startup-eterni-promises-let-you-skype-with-the-dearly-departed/WHeuH78CHDCYBZjzZwI9oO/blog.html
======
hKIgB645HG
Wow, I guess the creators watched Black Mirror.

